
I'm a CEO – Here's how I decide whether to give you a raise or lay you off - wallflower
https://www.fastcompany.com/3064513/lessons-learned/im-a-ceo-heres-how-i-decide-whether-to-give-you-a-raise-or-lay-you-off
======
sharemywin
the problem I see with that is there a lot of people that follow directions
well(Bill). Was Bill ever told to go off script? or maybe someone has a
different supervisor that yelled at him for going off script.

Another problem is management doesn't realize half of the employees of 5 years
ideas came originally from Bill but, Bill is introverted.

Not saying that's the case all the time, but I've seen management make
assumptions because most hard workers don't brag about their accomplishments.

